# *POLL* Our new nickname/sticker as asked on facebook



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I wouldn't want any thing w/ the name mafia but this is me. & how about the Cruzinators name? like the terminator I'll be back:grin:


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

Can you post a link to the facebook page?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What ever Dawg Kiss a Frog !


----------



## ajpenn4181 (Jul 21, 2013)

Lizzie cruze it's on the forum homepage. It's it's own topic. Or Facebook search "cruzetalk"


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

New stickers????? I'm still waiting for the one from 2011.


----------

